# Help Identifying a Philips speaker pls



## CedricWyeth (May 9, 2013)

Good morning guys and gals. I was lucky enough to get these speakers last night and I need some help identifying them pls. Maybe a model no and some specs pls or just a link as to where I could get some info on it. All info is much appreciated. Thank you.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CedricWyeth (May 9, 2013)

Oooooh, I seem to be having a problem uploading a pic of it. But is basically a tower speaker, the 8" driver sits almost 3 quarters of the way up inside the cab facing upward. There is also a metal cone facing downwards towards the speaker. The top section of the cab is enclosed in cloth, or at least it use to be. Impedance is 6 ohms and it also has a whizzer on th driver.


----------



## CedricWyeth (May 9, 2013)

:rofl:, there is it.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Possibly the Pioneer CS-03 from 1970. Not the best in hi fi but what the buzz. Replacement drivers are the Pioneer B20FU20-51FW 8" Full Range Speaker.


----------



## CedricWyeth (May 9, 2013)

Hey guys, @ jackfish, thnx for replying but I found out it's a old Philips cab from 1968, it has the old 9710 8" driver with the Alnico magnet. But I must say, even though the cabs are a quite beaten up, they sound absoultely wonderful. Sound is exactly the same wherever u go in the room. Philips had a good thing going with these babies back in the day.


----------

